# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Godzilla", action sci-fi film, Gareth Edwards, Warner Bros. Pictures, 2014, USA

## Airicist

Official website - godzillamovie.com

youtube.com/godzillawb

facebook.com/GodzillaMovie

twitter.com/godzillamovie

"Godzilla", 2014 on Wikipedia

"Godzilla", 2014 on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

'Godzilla' director Gareth Edwards explains why monsters still matter 

 Published on Mar 13, 2014




> The last two Godzilla trailers have given us a hint of what's to come in the upcoming film, and at SXSW a small audience got the best look yet at the new monster. After a screening of the original 1954 Japanese film, director Gareth Edwards introduced an extended sequence — still with some unfinished visual effects — in which the new Godzilla lays waste to Hawaii before squaring off against another giant monster. The morning after we sat down with the filmmaker to talk about the design of the new beast, how his film ties into the rest of the franchise, and what viewers can expect from the movie's opening scene when the film is released on May 16th.

----------


## Airicist

Godzilla - Official Teaser Trailer

 Published on Dec 10, 2013




> In theaters May 16, 2014.
> 
> An epic rebirth to Toho's iconic Godzilla, this spectacular adventure, from Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures, pits the world's most famous monster against malevolent creatures who, bolstered by humanity's scientific arrogance, threaten our very existence.
> 
> Gareth Edwards directs "Godzilla," which stars Aaron Taylor-Johnson ("Kick-Ass"), Oscar® nominee Ken Watanabe ("The Last Samurai," "Inception"), Elizabeth Olsen ("Martha Marcy May Marlene"), Oscar® winner Juliette Binoche ("The English Patient," "Cosmopolis"), and Sally Hawkins ("Blue Jasmine"), with Oscar® nominee David Strathairn ("Good Night, and Good Luck.," "The Bourne Legacy") and Bryan Cranston ("Argo," TV's "Breaking Bad").

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 25, 2014

Godzilla - Official Main Trailer

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 5, 2014




> In theaters May 16th.
> 
> An epic rebirth to Toho's iconic Godzilla, this spectacular adventure, from Warner Bros. Pictures and Legendary Pictures, pits the world's most famous monster against malevolent creatures who, bolstered by humanity's scientific arrogance, threaten our very existence.
> 
> Gareth Edwards directs "Godzilla," which stars Aaron Taylor-Johnson ("Kick-Ass"), Oscar® nominee Ken Watanabe ("The Last Samurai," "Inception"), Elizabeth Olsen ("Martha Marcy May Marlene"), Oscar® winner Juliette Binoche ("The English Patient," "Cosmopolis"), and Sally Hawkins ("Blue Jasmine"), with Oscar® nominee David Strathairn ("Good Night, and Good Luck.," "The Bourne Legacy") and Bryan Cranston ("Argo," TV's "Breaking Bad").

----------

